# Canada Jobs



## seandice (Sep 7, 2012)

Me and my husband are planning to move to Canada with our 2 kids. While FSW have not resume yet, we tried to keep sending applications to online job posts. Our hope is to be contacted by an employer who will give us a working visa then we will apply for PR. My husband is into IT field: customer support, hardware technician. And I'm in Accounting line but not accountant. Skills in accounts receivable, payable & credit & collection. In these kind of skills, is there possibility that employer would get a foreign worker overseas? 

We still couldn't understand the difference of Arranged Emoyment & PNP. 

Hope someone would give us some advice on other possibilities we could move to Canada.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't know about accounting, but IT is no longer on the FSW list. You'll need to get a job offer, the employer an LMO and you a TWP.

Chances of getting an IT job offer from overseas... Slim.


----------



## seandice (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info. We'll just hope for a job offer then. I believe that's the fastest way.


----------



## NatureFairy (Sep 8, 2010)

Liam(at)Large said:


> I don't know about accounting, but IT is no longer on the FSW list. You'll need to get a job offer, the employer an LMO and you a TWP.
> 
> Chances of getting an IT job offer from overseas... Slim.


Good post, thanks for providing honest info.

I think too many potential expats believe that Canada is a haven for anyone with any skill. I've lost count of how many expats I've seen on another forum or heard of, who plan on coming to Canada because they think it is suffering from a shortage of IT people. 

A solid job offer is the way my friend made it & he refused to even consider moving until he had one. He said it just wasn't worth it to waste his savings whilst he searched for a job for months in a foreign country. He's an IT person & he said it wasn't as easy as he thought to find work.


----------

